# Llama is spiniing in circles?



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I checked critters this morning and my Llama is spinning in slow circles. She seems alert and no signs of distress. Was fine yesterday. We just got her back from some people who bought her and had to move. We have had her about a month. No temp. Just acts like she rode a merry-go-round too long. Any clues?


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

This is something neurological. Either Meningial worm or listeria or something else that can only be diagnosed by drawing spinal fluid. Call a vet asap, this is too serious to play a guessing game with treatment. It can be treated but you will need a proper diagnosis and treatment. Good Luck


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

What carellama said, and please keep us informed.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Called vet. he said penicillan and thiamine. He thought menigeal worm or ear infection. Posssibly listerosis or thiamine deficiency. We busted the trailer up hauling hogs in yesterday blew out a tire and bent something, wont have it back for a week. Vets generally don't come out here. She is resting now after 10cc pennicillin. Waiting on a friend to bring out thiamine.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you worm your llama regularly with Ivermectin injectible? Meningeal worm is active here usually in September. It can affect sheep, too. But with this weird weather, who knows? Listeriosis is usually blamed on moldy hay.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

She was wormed regularly before and we sold her. I do not know what they did with her as far as worming I know her hooves are overgrown but her body condition is great. We just got her back last month and I wormed her then. Our hay right now is excellent quality. Heading out to check her now.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I remember treating sheep with listeria. The dose of Pen G was quite a bit stronger and the vet prescribed dexamethasone too. They did have a high fever though. Hope Your llama improves without going through the full treatment It was quite a job


----------

